# Car insurance for 17 year old daughter



## Boomer

Hi guys,

I've managed to find my daughter an immaculate Toyota Yards as her first car. She's 17, but will be 18 in a couple of months. Does anyone have any experience of organising insurance for their children? I'm looking at quotes ranging from £3100 to oven £6000. Has anyone four cheaper and who they would recommend?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Bartl

I was reading an article the other day and apparently mfu mutual is the cheapest for new drivers. Hope this helps


----------



## Kerr

Insurance quotes are pot luck. 

There never seems to be anything consistent about what quotes people get. 

I'd try the comparison sites like confused.com and moneysupermarket.com


----------



## m1pui

Would one of those black-boxes reduce the insurance for her at all?

Tried adding you/your wife/responsible adult as a named driver on her policy?

Tried another, in what seems like backwards logic, non-typical-new-driver car? Astra, Corolla, something. Another member on here managed to insure an young A-Class for their daughter cheaper than an older corsa/clio/etc.


----------



## Natalie

Has she passed yet?


----------



## Boomer

Yes, she passed in July. Just had a quote from "only young drivers" at £2878 (the cheapest so far)...


----------



## shane25

Just a quick search online, you could try something like this: http://www.pay-as-you-drive.net/

I thought i was paying alot when i passed my test in 2001, £1400, on a 1.4 astra.

loving the auto correct on your first post.

Shane


----------



## Natalie

Has she done the pass plus thingy? Could play around with quotes with and without to see if it's worth doing?


----------



## Brian mc21

Same problem when my son 17 at the time passed his test. Cheapest I could get was about £2800 on his grandads insurance. This year when he turned 18 in April we got him insurance with admiral. The other half is insured with them on her focus rs with a promise of a reduced premium if I insured with them come my renewal which they were quoting a better premium for me as well which was fine. She then had the idea for the son to get insurance with them. I'm not sure of the rest of the story but in the end we are all insured on his insurance plan or whatever and he got insurance on a 02 1.0 corsa in his own name with us on it for £1480. He had to have a black box fitted to the car which they do for you and you can check his progress online. Hope this helps and if you have any questions I will try and answer for you.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Have a look at this some information.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/car-insurance/young-drivers

John THt.


----------



## Imme

When my daughter got her first car at 17, we used admirals multi-car as it was the cheapest around. 
Just under £900 for a 1.25 Fiesta
Got it even cheaper when I rang them and talked them into a bit of discount.
Didn't save much on our other cars though


----------



## Dannbodge

I would say that multicar is probably the best way to get it cheaper and add older people to the policy as that will bring the cost down.

I still have my mum on my policy because it reduces my premium quite a lot


----------



## Detail My Ride

As silly/daft as it may sounds, if she has a job or you are willing to pay each month try looking at a new car for her. 

You can lease a Fiat 500 or something similar for between £100-150 a month with no/little deposit, which will be far cheaper to insure than a £2/3k run around you've picked up on Auto Trader. Its also trouble free motoring, no worries about expensive repairs when it goes in for MOT, and will probably be £30/NIL road tax etc. New car is covered under warranty so no expensive bills and you can usually add a service plan for an extra few quid a month. 

Try a quote and see what happens.

G


----------



## deano93tid

You should be able to get it a lot cheaper than that.

There's a company called Drive like a girl and they come out cheapest for me.

Oh - I just made up a quote for a 17 year old girl on a Yaris and it came out at £2402 :0 the details were made up so may still be worth a shout trying them.

One thing you could do is you own the car and your daughter is just a named driver on the policy slightly unorthodox but the quote will be next to nothing.


----------



## m1pui

deano93tid said:


> One thing you could do is you own the car and your daughter is just a named driver on the policy slightly *unorthodox* but the quote will be next to nothing.


It's not unorthodox, but it is illegal.

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/c/news/millions-break-the-law-to-get-cheaper-car-cover/0013822/


----------



## deano93tid

m1pui said:


> It's not unorthodox, but it is illegal.
> 
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/c/news/millions-break-the-law-to-get-cheaper-car-cover/0013822/


Very true but when you are faced with insurance prices this high even if you had no insurance the consequences of not having any would be less than paying out for insurance.


----------



## Hasan1

If the car is in her name and she is the primary insurer of the car buy putting you down as a named driver would even bring it down alot for her as she will not be responsible for the car 100% of the time.


----------



## m1pui

deano93tid said:


> Very true but when you are faced with insurance prices this high even if you had no insurance the consequences of not having any would be less than paying out for insurance.


Legal Insurance £3000
Fronted Insurance £700
(Both made up figures)

Shunt into someone and it's your (daughters) fault.
Legal Insurance - Payout your excess (£400 perhaps?)

Fronted Insurance - Insurance company liable to cancel your policy, daughter could then be prosecuted/fined/points/driving ban for driving without insurance, other driver pursues parents to recover costs for accident, repairs, personal injury, pay for your own legal costs. Am sure all that will come to less than £3000...


----------



## deano93tid

I know it maybe difficult for you to empathise with the matter as it probably doesn't apply to you. 

I would be interested in seeing who's claim has actually been rejected for doing such.


----------



## m1pui

deano93tid said:


> I know it maybe difficult for you to empathise with the matter as it probably doesn't apply to you.
> 
> I would be interested to see who's claim has actually been rejected for doing such.


As a driver I pay insurance, as I have done since I passed my test at 17. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

Hasan1 said:


> If the car is in her name and she is the primary insurer of the car buy putting you down as a named driver would even bring it down alot for her as she will not be responsible for the car 100% of the time.


Said it before, but this ^^

Just knocked a couple of quotes up on a comparison site with some made up details.

Female, 17, licence held 4 months, student. Using my (SR6) postcode for it.

2004 Toyota Yaris 1.0 valued at £2000
Cheapest quote came back at £1830

Added "dad" on as a named driver
Male, 43, Licence held 24 years, teacher.
Quote dropped to £1430

There's every chance it will come down further by adding someone else that would be identified as a responsible driver to that named list too (mother, grandparents, etc)

Both quotes came from someone called InGenie.

I know it's still not as high as your £3000 quote, but I was hoping more to illustrate the potential reduction adding a named driver on


----------



## [email protected]

Boomer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've managed to find my daughter an immaculate Toyota Yards as her first car. She's 17, but will be 18 in a couple of months. Does anyone have any experience of organising insurance for their children? I'm looking at quotes ranging from £3100 to oven £6000. Has anyone four cheaper and who they would recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try if you like. If you wanted to PM me your number I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes tram to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Saj

m1pui said:


> Said it before, but this ^^
> 
> Just knocked a couple of quotes up on a comparison site with some made up details.
> 
> Female, 17, licence held 4 months, student. Using my (SR6) postcode for it.
> 
> 2004 Toyota Yaris 1.0 valued at £2000
> Cheapest quote came back at £1830
> 
> Added "dad" on as a named driver
> Male, 43, Licence held 24 years, teacher.
> Quote dropped to £1430
> 
> There's every chance it will come down further by adding someone else that would be identified as a responsible driver to that named list too (mother, grandparents, etc)
> 
> Both quotes came from someone called InGenie.
> 
> I know it's still not as high as your £3000 quote, but I was hoping more to illustrate the potential reduction adding a named driver on


Yep I can vouch for this.

Pop a few named experiance drivers, and it will bring the insurance down quite a bit, my sister did this. plus it gives you the ability to drive the case full comp'ed rather then the third party from your own insurance.


----------



## DOBE

My son turned 17 a couple of weeks ago and I bought him an 08 plate fiesta zetec. 

Insure the box insurance was the only route I could go to get him insured. 

Car in his name with me as a named driver and it comes in at £872 while he's on a provisional, it could jump £200-£300 after he passes his test. 

Didn't really want to put one of these boxes in his car but it'll give me and the wife peace of mind knowing that he can't drive like a fud for at least a year.


----------



## Boomer

quick update. i managed to get a quote of £1100, so much better than the original numbers. to get that i needed to install a black box (not ideal, but i can live with it), plus have my wife on the policy (which i was surprised to see a reduction of £800)


----------



## packard

As you have listed above consider

Pass plus - passing this for some can reduce
Play around with restricted miles
Consider adding multiple named drivers

Enjoy the hunt for the cheapest!


----------



## james_death

More firms are going like insure the box with the trackers.

I even insured with them as they were the cheapest as we would be doing no more than 6k a year on the polo at the time.


----------



## incognita

Hello :wave:

I'm 19 years old, so I can completely understand your frustration. When looking for quotes I was getting anywhere between £3500 - £6000 doublesho) for 1.25 fiesta, Toyota Yaris & Corsa C (and D). Absolutely ridiculous eh?

Anyway, I found that doing quotes online (even comparison websites were useless) got me nowhere.. ringing them up and giving my details over the phone shaved off £££, turning 18 saved me a further £400(ish) and not looking at the typical 18 year old car saved me even more money!  Believe it or not, an Astra H 1.6 (58 plate) was the cheapest for me to insure..

I phoned so many companies it was crazy. I ended up going with Co-Op Insurance for my first year (£1800) now for my second year... Diamond! haha, £800.. Never had a tracker :thumb:

A few tricks I used was:-

Max mileage of 5,000
Adding one parent (adding both increased it)
Saying I was a student decreased it (When I said I was a part-time sales assistant it increased) 

Companies which might be worth looking at are:-

Co-Op insurance
Diamond
Avia
Brentacre


Hope this helps.


----------



## Illya

You have to bite the bullet for the first year or 2 and build up your NCB then it becomes alright. 

That's also why she should be the main driver on the policy - so she can be earning her own NCB's.


----------



## TooFunny

incognita said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> A few tricks I used was:-
> 
> Max mileage of 5,000
> Adding one parent (adding both increased it)
> Saying I was a student decreased it (When I said I was a part-time sales assistant it increased)


This is all fine and dandy, providing you do not go over 5,000 miles a year, and you don't have a crash on the way to or from your job or it gets nicked while parked at your job.
Othewise your insurance will be worth nothing as they simply won't pay out.


----------



## DMH-01

I was with Admiral up until recently as they were always the cheapest for me (been with them since I passed my test).

Have you tried any insurance brokers? I recently used Need To Insure and they were a lot cheaper than the compare the market/confused.com quotes and even beat the best price Admiral could give me.


----------

